# pilotes pour imprimante hp laserjet 1000



## Francois1 (20 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée où trouver les pilotes MAC pour une hp laserjet 1000. J'ai déjà eu ces pilotes (zenographics les avaient en ligne) mais ils ne sont plus disponibles. Sinon, une autre solution ?


----------

